# [pam_mount] Ne veut plus monter une partition chiffrée

## kwenspc

J'ai déjà eu quelque soucis par le passé avec pam_mount mais celui là: je sèche.

C'est du dm-crypt, tout ce qu'il y a de plus banal.

En gros la partition home de mon utilisateur est chiffrée (cryptsetup, avec luks), et j'ai configuré pam_mount et tout le reste pour que ça monte la partition automatiquement au login.

Ça a marché parfaitement durant des mois. J'ai fais une mise à jour (sachant que ni pam_mount ni cryptsetup ni libhx n'ont été touchés par cette mise à jour), et vlan: ça veut plus.

Alors pam_mount me sort un message "impossible to mount /dev/sda4", sachant que /dev/sda4 est ma partition chiffrée.

De fait ce guignol semble vouloir y aller comme un bourrin et monter /dev/sda4 tel quel. 

Alors que dm (device mapper) est censé prendre la relève à ce niveau une fois le password donné, crée une entrée /dev/mapper/_dev_sda4 et c'est cette dernière qui sera effectivement montée.

Ça marche très bien avec mount -t crypt /dev/sda4 /home/user mais pas sous pam_mount.

J'ai tenté:

- la recompile systématique des paquets incriminés

- l'upgrade keywordé pam_mount

- l'upgrade cryptsetup

enfin, que du bidouillage basique.

J'ai même redéfini la commande de montage/démontage pour pam_mount via /etc/security/pam_mount.conf.xml et ses clés cryptmount/cryptumount pour utiliser mount -t en lieu et place de mount.crypt rien à faire.

(mais c'est normal vu que mount -t crypt utilise en faite: mount.crypt)

Enfin bref, je viens pas souvent, j'ai rarement de problèmes avec gentoo mais là: je suis dans les choux.

Une idée?

----------

## boozo

'alute

 *kwen wrote:*   

> Ça a marché parfaitement durant des mois. J'ai fais une mise à jour (sachant que ni pam_mount ni cryptsetup ni libhx n'ont été touchés par cette mise à jour), et vlan: ça veut plus.

 

C'est quelle version de pam_mount que tu as upgradée maintenant ? 2.15 ? Je pense que tu as cherché mais sait-on jamais : ils semblent aussi (les devs) avoir upgradé libhx en même temps très récemment et c'est peut-être lié.

Sinon pas pu identifier tout ce qui est monté en version depuis "ça marchait avant©" ? 

Et y'a aucun message particluliers dans les logs ou au montage etc ? 

(Je n'utilise pas pam_mount pour mes conteneurs luks alors je vais pas t'être d'une grande aide pour des tests   :Embarassed:  )

Edit: Si c'est le helper qui coince comme tu sembles l'indiquer... p'tèt annoter le #477624 pour avoir une aide plus pertinente ?

----------

## kwenspc

2.14 (qui a marché plusieurs mois) comme 2.15: même bug. La libhx est en 3.16

Bien vu pour la 3.22, elle était pas là y a 3 jours, je vais voir.

J'ai une machine qui a peu ou prou la même config, mais pas mise à jour (et qui tourne au poil), je vais tenter de lister les mise à jours qui auraient pu faire merde le bazar.

----------

## boozo

C'est sûr que si tout était ok pendant des mois, il est davantage probable que la cause soit dans des deps (mais tu peux avoir eu de la chance pendant tout ce temps aussi  :Laughing:  des fois ça arrive)

Pour restreindre le champ d'investigation (pense a traiter le "rotatage" des logs si jamais), utilise peut-être genlop   :Wink:  i.e.

```
$ genlop -l --date last week
```

----------

## kwenspc

J'ai trouvé le coupable, et c'est bien la première fois que j'ai un ennui avec: systemd.

La version 216 semble merdouiller avec dev mapper ou pam, j'ai pas trop cherché à savoir.

J'ai downgradé en 215 et là ça tourne nickel.

----------

## boozo

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> J'ai trouvé le coupable, et c'est bien la première fois que j'ai un ennui avec: systemd.
> 
> La version 216 semble merdouiller avec dev mapper ou pam, j'ai pas trop cherché à savoir.
> 
> (...)

 

Naann c'pas un bug faut voir upstream... de toute façon, l'intégration de device mapper et lvm est déjà plannifié dans une prochaine release  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *boozo wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   J'ai trouvé le coupable, et c'est bien la première fois que j'ai un ennui avec: systemd.
> 
> La version 216 semble merdouiller avec dev mapper ou pam, j'ai pas trop cherché à savoir.
> 
> (...) 
> ...

 

J'allais dire "celle-là tu l'as pas volée"  :Wink:  , puis boozo m'a fait peur... genre vraiment. brrrrr...   :Confused: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'allais dire "celle-là tu l'as pas volée"  , puis boozo m'a fait peur... genre vraiment. brrrrr...  

 

Je me disais ça manquais de troll!  :Razz: 

J'ai pas trop à me plaindre de systemd jusque là, ça juste marche (certes j'ai 0 gros serveurs ni rien de tout ça).

Pour ce qui est du nating, ip forwarding, c'est jamais que ce que font déjà connman, network-manager depuis des années... Pas étonnant de voir le sous-composant systemd-networkd faire de même.

Et même en "mieux" vu que ça s'interface à nftables pour ça et non avec cette vieille bouze de xtables.

Et comme tout le reste, faire tourner ce sous-composant - comme les autres - est laissé à la discrétion de l'utilisateur.

----------

## k-root

El_Goretto == troll 

 :Cool: 

----------

## boozo

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Je me disais ça manquais de troll! 

 

Hein ?! troll ? où çà ? où ?  :Mr. Green: 

(Btw, comme aurait dit mon grand père : "y'a vraiment des baffes qui se perdent...")

----------

